# New Blackberry comes with "Keys"



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

So RIM has now acquired a new identity that is congruous with it's new product launch. And who better to act as it's "marketing director"
(given the title of "Global Creative Director:...
than Alicia Keys, (singer/musician) to promote it. Ms Keys, sporting a "slicked back" masculine haircut and a "dark blue business like suit" to mark her entry into the competitive corporate world said..

"


> I am an extremely committed and focused individual," she said. "I'm going to
> 
> 
> > start with other super women who also love BlackBerry
> ...


Ok then..just where are these superwomen out there? Does she mean professional singers/songwriters/politicians (like our MS Wynne, newly
elected premier of Ontario) or maybe she is going to create a "super race" of women for Blackberry that will ensure that it still manages to survive after the rather late introduction of the BB10.

Maybe they should have come up with a Justin Bieber Blackberry model too?...and capitilize on the millions of teenyboppers out there
that really don't need "work phones" but can flock to the new BB to use as a "playphone". After all Biebe is a popular Canadian export.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sometimes celebrity endorsements works......Nike has done it successfully for years.

And don't forget Ed McMahon...........putting Alpo on the dog food map.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think at some point in time, sooner than later, consumers or fans are going to suffer branding or celebrity fatigue. Well, shareholders can at least give BB-RIM some credit for trying to survive by re-inventing/re-branding itself.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

> New Blackberry comes with "Keys"


Carver, you are/were an engineer... right?

I think you missed your calling. You should be / have been writing pun-laden headlines for the media!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> Carver, you are/were an engineer... right?
> 
> I think you missed your calling. You should be / have been writing pun-laden headlines for the media!


Yes, you could say I miss my calling...but my calling turned out to be telephony...where I did a LOT of calling over my 25 years at Nortel.
I also have some experience with newspapers..back in 1976 to 1980, I did work for the Globe and Mail as a computer-room typesetting system troubleshooter. 

I also did some technical writing for Nortel ..but I never made it big time into the media the way I wanted,
and I never became a full time musician, although I played/taught guitar back in 1967.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Well, shareholders can at least give BB-RIM some credit for trying to survive by re-inventing/re-branding itself.


I think that the company re-inventing itself with the introduction of a new product is a good thing. You could say it's the "key" to their survival this year,
because if they don't make it here..they won't be making it anywhere.

Ok..what they need is Frankie...where is he when you need him :biggrin:
"Start spreading the news.. 
"We're dumping our name (start spreading the news, I'm leaving today)
I want to be a part of it - New York, New York
These BayStreet shoes, are longing to stray
Right through the very heart of Wall St. - New York, New Yo...r....k~

We wanna wake up in a city that doesn't sleep
And find We're king of the Iphone hill - top of the 4G heap

These little Waterloo blues, are melting away
We'll try to make a brand new start of it - in old New York
If we can make it there,..........................we'll probably make it anywhere
It's now up to you - Alicia Keys.....

"We're going to make a brand new start of it...in old New York,
These old Blackberry blues...are fading away..
We can make a brand new start of it with Alicia Keys...
........


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Great strategy ..... if it was 2010.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Really didn't see the value in Alicia ,watching the live show I was a bit stunned when they had her come out and her bit about the gym lol.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Really didn't see the value in Alicia ,watching the live show I was a bit stunned when they had her come out and her bit about the gym lol.


It's all smoke and mirrors at this point, Marina. If they had done this a couple of years ago, and not suffered humiliation at those huge Blackberry outages, they might be a contender..but now...with the competition gaining ground every day...it's only a matter of time. 
I really do hope that this Canadian high tech company survives and does not go the same way as Nortel in the long run..we shall see. 

Alicia...just a publicity promo for them during the great unveiling ceremony. The "superwomen" she is trying to reach out as "global creative artist" is a bit nebulous to say the least.
In today's highly competitive mobile market..innovation, catering to the market's use and price is the most important aspects, not loyalty to a Canadian designed product.

I don't have a BB, instead I have Chinese made cell phone..because I don't need all the features of the BB, nor am I willing to pay the price for the monthly service fees with all the apps etc.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love my blackberry but i travel overseas a couple times a year and like to stay in touch with the kids when we are on business.My husband got his upgraded to the version before BB10 but mine is 3-4 years old and serves the purpose.


----------

